# Cabela's Pro 100



## wallypedal (May 17, 2018)

I just got a new-to-me Pro 100 that saw little use and was well taken care of.  No manual or instructions though - could stand a little help on the settings and digital readout. Wondering what "SP" means?  There is a flat plate with a couple tabs that I'm sure goes in the bottom to hold a water bowl and dissipate heat from the burner. Not sure which way the tabs go or why they are there. Manuals don't seem available online.
I've read the other posts on here, especially the advice to use an old iron pan with holes in the lid for chips, etc. I love my maze though, and am going to try just setting it next to the burner since there's room.
Also wondering when/why one power setting is selected over the other. It may only reach a certain temp when on low or something.
My Maverik says it is getting about 20 degrees hotter inside vs. the readout, we'll see.
So any help will be appreciated!!  
The MES 30 with modified and fixed bottom end wiring and flaky inconsistent digital display and control is pouting.
Wallypedal


----------



## bdskelly (May 17, 2018)

SP smoker probe?


----------



## gmc2003 (May 17, 2018)

Maybe Smoking Pro. 

Here's  a manual, I'm not sure if it's the model you have.

https://www.cabelas.com/assets/product_files/pdf/541835_Pellet_Grill_with_Window.pdf


----------



## wallypedal (May 17, 2018)

Got most of my questions answered on a video for the "Pro 50". Controls are the same. Tabs on the floor plate go to the rear to force heat up the back. Display temp and Maverik temp are within a couple degrees when setting it that way. SP is still a puzzlement.


----------

